# 2008 GTROC Calendar



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*The 2008 GTROC calendar is on sale NOW If you want to order a copy (or lots of copies ) please visit the shop and place your order.

Calendars are £10 for members and £12.50 for non-members plus and additional postage charge PER ORDER*​
Order your calendars here: http://www.gtr.co.uk/products-64.html










In addition if you are interested we also have some old calendars for sale


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

WOW!!!!

I didn't think I'd have to start writing my christmas list so soon.

I let the missus know!!!!


----------



## (00\skyline/00) (Feb 23, 2007)

Sorry to ask a silly question but does that mean total cost for members for 1 Calender is £13 or £10


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

(00\skyline/00) said:


> Sorry to ask a silly question but does that mean total cost for members for 1 Calender is £13 or £10


For members, £13 which includes the postage/calendar order
Thus non-members will be £15.50 including postage/calendar.

As John has said, we are reverting back to the previous years A3 full colour format, on excellent thick weight paper. 
The calendars are a limited run only. Last years SOLD OUT very quickly much to the annoyance of many people still trying to order. The print run will probably be limited to about 300 copies. 
The calendars are not available for dispatch yet, but please keep an eye out for the latest news on the Shop for when they are ready.
I can't rate the quality of the calendar enough, but needless to say it has gone from strength to strength and is half the price of similar quality calendars.:smokin:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Scott said:


> WOW!!!!
> 
> I didn't think I'd have to start writing my christmas list so soon.
> 
> I let the missus know!!!!


Oh, and will be extra pleasant for you then sunshine.... :squintdan


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Pics*

Did any of the pics i sent in make the final cut, just wondering.. Will order tonight when i get home but maybe someone can let me know if my car made it in....:wavey:


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

SOLD OUT????AAaaahh!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

andreasgtr said:


> SOLD OUT????AAaaahh!


Last years calendar YES, so get your orders in early this year for 2008 calendar:smokin:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

paul ive that document you need too


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

matty32 said:


> paul ive that document you need too


Top man. Cheers Matt. I'm sure the little GTROC funds guy we have living in the post box at the GTROC PO box address will be ready and waiting to take that from you. :chuckle:  Hopefully you'll be sending me the required logo too


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Fantastic..best get my usual order for 2 in sharpish then.

Well done to all involved. I look forward to seeing the pictures - that sample shot looks fantastic.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Daz said:


> Fantastic..best get my usual order for 2 in sharpish then.
> 
> Well done to all involved. I look forward to seeing the pictures - that sample shot looks fantastic.


Wait till you see the rest then!! :bowdown1:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Paul - have the photo's been supplied by forum / club members as usual ?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Mostly, yes Daz. 
Its sponsored again this year, so a couple are dedicated pages, some are my photos from recent photoshoots i've done, and others from member submissions both UK and overseas.
Some pure quality mechanical porn to drawl over every month and the new layout gives more to look at and its A3 to boot.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

paul creed said:


> Mostly, yes Daz.
> Its sponsored again this year, so a couple are dedicated pages, some are my photos from recent photoshoots i've done, and others from member submissions both UK and overseas.
> Some pure quality mechanical porn to drawl over every month and the new layout gives more to look at and its A3 to boot.


The A3 GTROC calender will defo be taking the Top gear Calender space next year, the top gear one will have to reside behind the door out of sight :chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

kids, just went to order, and it's not adding the postage to the shopping cart.

ive not completed the transaction becasue i don't wanna stiff the club

mook


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Is £13 OK for those of us placing international orders?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Demon Dave said:


> Is £13 OK for those of us placing international orders?


Yes Dave, i think i can speak for John and say that for single orders, overseas postage is the same. Multiples may vary slightly, but will still be low cost.


Mook, thanks for the update, texting John now.


----------



## Little_Richie (Sep 6, 2006)

I can also confirm that postage is not being added to the total cost of the calendars. Would like to order 2 of these ASAP.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Postage not added here too. But I confirmed to get my copy 

So maybe you can put in an extra 3.00 UKP button for postage


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

I sent an e-mail to John about this so hopefully it should all be fixed soon enough.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

I've just spoken with John.
The postage is a separate paying item from what i understand (ie, it has to be done separately), but if you are unsure, please wait until tomorrow to order, as its John's birthday evening and he'll have a look tomorrow.

Thanks for the support people!!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

OK, I'll wait until tomorrow to put my order in.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

I'll order mine tonight :thumbsup:

Glad to hear its going back to A3 size though, well done team :squintdan


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Paul - Sorry mate, I've only just seen that email you sent me before my holiday....too late now I assume ?

Calendar looks great will get my order in


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Postage is a separate item you have to add PER ORDER. That way we can add £3 on to the order regardless of whether you order 1 calendar or 21


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Yipeee .... Christmas is coming ....  

Just ordered 2 from the shop, and there is a link for adding the postage.

Ian


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

just ordered 3 from the shop but could not find out how to add the postage (sorry john) can you let me know how to sort it please:wavey: NISMOMAN


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Thanks for the work producing the calendar again Paul.
I wonder if it's possible to order 5 calendars but bring 4 of them to Japan for the Tokyo Motor Show trip and send one to my UK address ?


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

nismoman said:


> just ordered 3 from the shop but could not find out how to add the postage (sorry john) can you let me know how to sort it please:wavey: NISMOMAN


There is a link for the postage at the bottom of the calender description (or there was this morning). It will take you to another page where you order the correct amount of "postages".

It looks like this (cut and pasted from the shop) :

_The GTROC calendar is getting a reputation for being an excellent calendar of the very finest pictures and is extremely well put together by an army of Club volunteers.

For 2008 we have reverted to the original A3 format which has a fantastic collection of pictures to hang on your wall for the full 2008 year. Number are limited and we never do a second print run so make sure you order yours very soon.

Please note: for every order there is an additional postage charge of £3 per ORDER. 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/products-68-toView_129-post_3.html _


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Bean said:


> Thanks for the work producing the calendar again Paul.
> I wonder if it's possible to order 5 calendars but bring 4 of them to Japan for the Tokyo Motor Show trip and send one to my UK address ?


Pressuming that the calendars will be back from the printers in time Dave, i dont see any of that being a problem. This year, (crossses fingers) the calendars should all be prepared and ready earlier.


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

ordered mine today


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

ordered mine :smokin:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Mine has been ordered tooooooooooooo !!!!


----------



## Dannyh (Jul 17, 2007)

Ordered mine as well


----------



## (00\skyline/00) (Feb 23, 2007)

paul creed said:


> For members, £13 which includes the postage/calendar order
> Thus non-members will be £15.50 including postage/calendar.
> 
> As John has said, we are reverting back to the previous years A3 full colour format, on excellent thick weight paper.
> ...


Thanks for that info Paul


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

Porn? I'm in.


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

paul creed said:


> porn


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

paul creed said:


> Pressuming that the calendars will be back from the printers in time Dave, i dont see any of that being a problem. This year, (crossses fingers) the calendars should all be prepared and ready earlier.


Thanks Paul.
I'll order them today.

Hyrev/HipoGTR do you want again this year ?


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm off to the shop now to order a couple.

Are they well protected when packaged? Little worried about the post to Japan, my GTROC stuff arrived torn and creased thanks to someone in the post office.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

This is why it's usually better if someone can bring them over on a trip.
Last year was the TAS visit, previous year was Nismo festival. Both times John has kindly brought some over with him.
The tuners like them too - I know Top Secret have theirs up in the office.


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Bean said:


> This is why it's usually better if someone can bring them over on a trip.
> Last year was the TAS visit, previous year was Nismo festival. Both times John has kindly brought some over with him.
> The tuners like them too - I know Top Secret have theirs up in the office.


If Paul or John don't mind I'll gladly shout them a beer if they can bring an extra two  Depends how many they already have to carry, don't want someone to end up carrying a suitcase full of calender's :chuckle: 

I've ordered one for Mine's and one for myself.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Bean said:


> This is why it's usually better if someone can bring them over on a trip.
> Last year was the TAS visit, previous year was Nismo festival. Both times John has kindly brought some over with him.
> The tuners like them too - I know Top Secret have theirs up in the office.


When ever i have sent calendars out to Japan, i have tried to pack them in rigid cardboard. I dare say John will probably bring some out with him though.
Pleased to know Top Secret have one in their office...:smokin: Cool.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*folded and creased mail*

I've experienced similar problems with the GTROC membership package and the 2005 calendar....despite it being written on the package DO NOT BEND. 

Anyways, I'll be placing my order later today.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Ordered mine.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Go to bed Moley, you need your sleep...:chuckle:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Can't mate. Still in work at the mo. Won't be long though - hopefully.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Must remember to put my order in tonight....


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Order*

Ordered a couple last night....:wavey:


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

order completed


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Thankyou for all the orders so far guys.

Just as an aside to all recent members wishing to purchase some of the past GTROC calendars as well as the 2008 edition, the shop has them for sale, and the price is being corrected to the right amount.
Only a few copies of each of the old ones so grab an opportunity at the same time. 

Thanks.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Thanks to all the sponsors 
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/83078-gtroc-2008-calendar-sponsors.html


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

I´ll take one 

where do I complete it?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Dohc said:


> I´ll take one
> 
> where do I complete it?


Deary me, go back to the first post and you'll see they are linked to the shop


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

paul creed said:


> Deary me, go back to the first post and you'll see they are linked to the shop


thank you,
I could only see magazines but now when I look harder I found it.

thnx m8


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Dohc said:


> thank you,
> I could only see magazines but now when I look harder I found it.
> 
> thnx m8


No probs. 
Spread the word..:chuckle:


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Just ordered 2 copies


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

2 calendars ordered.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

So far we have taken orders for over 100 calendars. Gonna sell out at this rate  :squintdan

http://www.gtr.co.uk/products-64-toView_179-gtroc_calendar_2008.html
http://www.gtr.co.uk/products-64-toView_180-gtroc_calendar_2008.html


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

thats great news john ,can only be good for the club:clap: NISMOMAN


----------



## poah (Sep 25, 2005)

looking forward to seeing it


----------



## asim (May 13, 2007)

hello i want to order it too but i am not a uk resident so how much charges are for non uk residents


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Fuggles said:


> Postage is a separate item you have to add PER ORDER. That way we can add £3 on to the order regardless of whether you order 1 calendar or 21


I only read the first post so only just noticed this, let me know when you want to send them out and I'll add the extra, I've ordered 2 

- Kevin.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

They will be ready to go when printed. Orders are not added to the list until all payment is completed. Thank you


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Fuggles said:


> They will be ready to go when printed. Orders are not added to the list until all payment is completed. Thank you


Should I just buy £3 worth of 'additional postage'?

- Kevin.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

yes please


----------



## asim (May 13, 2007)

please reply to my question also thanks...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

post #17 confirms postage is £3 for all orders

so £15.50 for an overseas non-member

mook


----------



## asim (May 13, 2007)

thanks


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

paul creed said:


> Pressuming that the calendars will be back from the printers in time Dave, i dont see any of that being a problem. This year, (crossses fingers) the calendars should all be prepared and ready earlier.


2 for me as well. I will put order in, hope it is not too late.
Can I pay in person or is that out of the ordinary?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

If I have them when I come to Japan then paying in person will be fine. If not it will have to be through the shop


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

Fuggles said:


> They will be ready to go when printed. Orders are not added to the list until all payment is completed. Thank you


Do we know when these will be sent roughly??? As I'm due to move house soonish, and don't want to mine to go missing.

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

GTR WANNABE said:


> Do we know when these will be sent roughly??? As I'm due to move house soonish, and don't want to mine to go missing.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Rob


More than likely at the very end of this month. Printing is being held up.


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

paul creed said:


> More than likely at the very end of this month. Printing is being held up.


Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

hyrev said:


> 2 for me as well. I will put order in, hope it is not too late.
> Can I pay in person or is that out of the ordinary?


I already ordered one for you and one for Gio.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Hopefully I should be able to bring these with me to Japan.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Hi John. I may not be able to get to Tokyo while you are here. I am happy to pay postage either internationally or interplanetarily, but either way I'd like 2 if possible.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Thrust said:


> Hi John. I may not be able to get to Tokyo while you are here. I am happy to pay postage either internationally or interplanetarily, but either way I'd like 2 if possible.


Hi Piers,
Just order them on the shop, paying for the postage separately as required, and we'll worry about where we are sending them.
Its going to be very tight to be able to get John some calendars for the Japan trip, so they may well get posted anyway.


----------



## Undutched (Sep 29, 2006)

Can I use PayPal?!?!?!?1
I see it at the bottom of the page, but I cannot choose it as a payment option.

Let me know 

Young student = no credit card *sniff*


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Undutched said:


> Can I use PayPal?!?!?!?1
> I see it at the bottom of the page, but I cannot choose it as a payment option.
> 
> Let me know
> ...


You can pay me using paypal as a last resort. Please bear in mind a 3.5% surcharge for total payment using paypal. PM me for details please.


----------



## Undutched (Sep 29, 2006)

thanks, done!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Bean said:


> I already ordered one for you and one for Gio.


Thank you Dave :thumbsup:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

:wavey:

Members
Non-members


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Calander*

Anyone got an idea as to when these will be ready to ship out to us loyal customers....:chuckle:


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*When*

Anyone??????


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

The calendars should be ready to be dispatched by the end of next week. So after about the 17th Nov, we will start to send them out.
I hope you all enjoy it. The 2008 calendar has been a particularly tough one for me to do. Its not easy trying to make better of previous calendars, but i think its rather good... 

Its my fault its been delayed. Not easy trying to fit it around a full time job, but hopefully the end product should justify that a little :squintdan


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Well done Paul:bowdown1: 

Your efforts are appreciated:thumbsup: 

Dave:wavey:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Thanks Dave.
As a trader/sponsor, would you like me to send a pdf proof of your page?


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

That would be good Paul [email protected]

Dave.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Calendars for Japan will be delivered in person at the NismoFestival


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

:clap: Well done Paul. Top effort as always fella.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

s2gtr said:


> Well done Paul:bowdown1:
> 
> Your efforts are appreciated:thumbsup:
> 
> Dave:wavey:


What he said :bowdown1:


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Paul*

Just back from the MPH show and Cadburys world----Anyway many thanks for your efforts Paul, im sure when we receive them on our dorrsteps then more praise will be heading your way from everyone who ordered.. Cheers...


----------



## redsub (Sep 14, 2004)

I would like 1 also like last year.
Good start of the day when I'm standing in the kitchen in the morning:clap: 

Send you a pm


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

I look forward to getting mine :clap: 

Rob


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

We've just hit the 150 sold mark! Thank you to everyone who has bought one. Add to that thefree ones we give away and the extras Scott and Jason will be taking to Japan - if you want one you'd better get your order in quickly!


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

Fuggles said:


> We've just hit the 150 sold mark! Thank you to everyone who has bought one. Add to that thefree ones we give away and the extras Scott and Jason will be taking to Japan - if you want one you'd better get your order in quickly!


Are these being sent out yet??

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

As usual I have ordered a couple and I'm sure it will be superb as ever Paul .


----------



## (00\skyline/00) (Feb 23, 2007)

paul creed said:


> The calendars should be ready to be dispatched by the end of next week. So after about the 17th Nov, we will start to send them out.
> I hope you all enjoy it. The 2008 calendar has been a particularly tough one for me to do. Its not easy trying to make better of previous calendars, but i think its rather good...
> 
> Its my fault its been delayed. Not easy trying to fit it around a full time job, but hopefully the end product should justify that a little :squintdan


Paul can you let me know If these Calenders are sent out yet & if not when please as i am a bit worried bcoz i ordered mine a long time ago. Thanks


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Once they are gone, are they gone for good? Or are you going to be getting more if you become sold-out of calendars ?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

(00\skyline/00) said:


> Paul can you let me know If these Calenders are sent out yet & if not when please as i am a bit worried bcoz i ordered mine a long time ago. Thanks


I have not heard from Calv the printer this week, but they should all be printed and ready for dispatch.
Please accept my apologies for any delay. Calv has been on holiday, but rest assured everyone that has ordered one will get theirs when they are dispatched.

L14MO, when they are gone, they are gone mate. Fuggles' rules (as in Rules made by Fuggles, not Fuggles rules ok!!:nervous: )


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Paul, I like the other version 

Put simply, we do one print run and that's it. The numbers for print is determined weeks beforehand. Not sure how many we have left but the vast majority have been sold


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

There was me thinking i had ordered these  But No i haven't  

Phew just ordered in time :wavey:


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Pics*

Anyone know when these will be getting sent out--not long to christmas now and was hoping to have it before then..but im sure the wait will be worth it.. Cheers...


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

markyboy.1967 said:


> Anyone know when these will be getting sent out--not long to christmas now and was hoping to have it before then..but im sure the wait will be worth it.. Cheers...


Beats me mate. I no longer seem to be in the loop. John must have the calendars as Jason took some out to Japan. 
I'm sure they are somewhere safe ready for dispatch


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I've not got them. Some advanced copies were printed and sent to Japan, but not the full batch.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

So who has them


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

got to add that to the want list soon, wait I buy my own presents so ill have to order mine


----------



## klys (Feb 23, 2006)

The purchase page says sold out. is that true??!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

We have temporarily suspended sales until the calendars arrive. Sorry. This will be rectified this weekend.


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Where are they*



Fuggles said:


> I've not got them. Some advanced copies were printed and sent to Japan, but not the full batch.



I heard it on good authority that Lord Lucan gave them to a guy with a canoe to personaly deliver them a while back but im sure they will turn up soon...:chuckle:


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

markyboy.1967 said:


> I heard it on good authority that Lord Lucan gave them to a guy with a canoe to personaly deliver them a while back but im sure they will turn up soon...:chuckle:


He only delivers to Panama.......................... :chuckle:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I got the one for Dave and myself, what an exceptional calendar, great work by all who put it together. Esp big thanks to Paul Creed, WOW, I like what you did, awesome! Thanks to Jason and Scott for hand carrying then to NISMO Festival.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Oi, what's this japanese favouritism?

I ordered 38 and haven't got any!

Could Calv stop bu66ering off on holiday with the proceeds from his ill got Calander ways and ship them pronto (please). 

DaveG


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> We have temporarily suspended sales until the calendars arrive. Sorry. This will be rectified this weekend.


Thats a relief. I was starting to worry when I seen "sold out". I'd really like one. I missed out last year until one very kind member sent me a spare :bowdown1: 

Waiting with anticipation.............


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

So since it is getting rectified at the weekend, if I purchase one then I am certain to get one ? or is there a level of uncertainty as to how many are actually left ?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Everyone who has ordered will get one. What we didn't want was for other orders to come in when we had no stock left. Once we have had a stock count this weekend (assuming they arrive) we will have a better idea


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Nice!  I will wait till the weekend to order


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

How much is two calendars to Iceland?

can you send me PM as I will propably forget to check here soon.


----------



## mad mark (Nov 12, 2003)

*THOUGHT*

I'D MISSED OUT..
I WILL WAIT ALSO..


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

i can't waite to hold the calender in my hands.

please hurry ;-)


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Delivery*

Have these been sent out yet. I had a delivery today but wasnt in to collect it so its gone back to Inerlink Express...Were they sent out from Tyne +Wear as that seems to be the return delivery addy


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

markyboy.1967 said:


> Have these been sent out yet. I had a delivery today but wasnt in to collect it so its gone back to Inerlink Express...Were they sent out from Tyne +Wear as that seems to be the return delivery addy


I dont think so Mark.
Calv the printer is in Notts, and they would probably be sent to Fuggles in London first anyway, then distributed from there. Normally they are delivered to me first, but not this time.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The calendars will be here on Tuesday and I have enlisted the help of someone to pack all 200 of them and post tem off!
We've done a reconciliation and still have some left but are limited in number so please order them if you want any, but before we run out


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Wahoo, Great efforts, can't wait for it now.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

I have the Calendars!

I am prepared to accept substantial personal bids for these rare, collectors items!

If I sell them all, John can explain to those who paid him why he hasn't got any....................


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Thanks Dave.  Will pick them up off you later today


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

ATCO said:


> I have the Calendars!
> 
> I am prepared to accept substantial personal bids for these rare, collectors items!
> 
> If I sell them all, John can explain to those who paid him why he hasn't got any....................



Just do as your told and send them out 
Stop messin about:smokin:


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Excellent news 

Now the question is how many


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I've ordered mine!!  (_Thanks to Paul Creed for the help_)

But mother tells me when it comes, i've got to give it to santa to wrap up and will get it back when he comes


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Tell her to look out for a TNT bag. That should save her having to wrap it


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I don't want to give her ideas! (_By the way, what actually IS a TNT Bag ?_). I want it now, even though it will be totally pointless until 1st Jan, I just want to look at all the pretty pictures.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

L14M0 said:


> I don't want to give her ideas! (_By the way, what actually IS a TNT Bag ?_). I want it now, even though it will be totally pointless until 1st Jan, I just want to look at all the pretty pictures.


Focus on your Bench Press til 1st Jan then :chuckle:  :chuckle:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

All calendars have been posted today :thumbsup:


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Wohoo!:bowdown1: :squintdan 

I hope the damn post bit$h doesn't fold the envelope this time :chairshot


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Well over 3/4 of the total sold, so hurry and order one. They are top class!!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Can't wait for my Calendar now after seeing that pic, good photoshopping!


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

Can't wait to get mine  

Big thanks in advance to all involved in producing this, looks like you've done a stunning job :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

Rob


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Nice picture Paul


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

arent they sold out?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Dohc said:


> arent they sold out?


No, as stated at the top of this page, over 3/4 of the total sold.
Approx 30 calendars left.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Yummy, i spy with my little eye the falken racing car :smokin:


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Pics*

And a lovely shining example of a silver R33 GTR...:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :clap: :clap: 

Thanks must go out to Paul who put in the hard work on these, without your efforts im sure the calendar wouldnt be anywhere as good as it looks to be..Cheers


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

MacGTR said:


> Yummy, i spy with my little eye the falken racing car :smokin:


Yes you do Clouseau!! and a mighty fine page it is too 



markyboy.1967 said:


> And a lovely shining example of a silver R33 GTR...:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :clap: :clap:
> 
> Thanks must go out to Paul who put in the hard work on these, without your efforts im sure the calendar wouldnt be anywhere as good as it looks to be..Cheers


Thanks Mark. Have to thank the sponsors and photo submitters too as otherwise the calendar would be far less worthy, and besides, with pages like January it makes it a pleasure to do.:clap:


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

When are they being posted out folks?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

skyline69_uk said:


> When are they being posted out folks?


I believe the majority, if not all paid for calendars have been sent out in the last day or so. Expect them through your door (well postman banging on your door, as they wont fit through) in the next day or two:bowdown1:


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

paul creed said:


> I believe the majority, if not all paid for calendars have been sent out in the last day or so. Expect them through your door (well postman banging on your door, as they wont fit through) in the next day or two:bowdown1:


Brilliant, can't wait


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Received mine today.

Great work everyone.


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

Ah cool, my pic made it to feburary


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Got mine this morning, top stuff guys n gals. Many thanks to all those involved:clap:


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Calendar*

Mine turned up as well and im Mr January:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :chuckle: Again many thanks it will look superb on my garage wall...


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

Mine tunred up today, barsteward postie folded it in half and forced it through the letter box........:chairshot


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

received mine as well.

very good job done by all who put it togethercalender looks amazing. :bowdown1:


----------



## Dannyh (Jul 17, 2007)

Mine arrived as well, and what an excellent job.
Cheers all, and a Merry Christmas


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

Mine turned up today, damn postie bent in half 

But it looks awesome, I have to say:thumbsup: 

Rob


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

Just ordered mine..


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Got mine today and the postie folded it in half  

Still excellent work and thank you to all those involved :bowdown1: 

Best regards Alan


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Alan said:


> Got mine today and the postie folded it in half


They were put in envelopes specifically for the size, if we had wanted them folded in half we would have done so and saved a small fortune on postage; now that it's size rated. All of which goes to prove what I have believed for some time now, that THE AVERAGE POSTMAN IS AS THICK AS SHIT!


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

Just ordered mine....


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> If you want to order a copy (or lots of copies ) please visit the shop and place your order.
> 
> Calendars are £10 for members and £12.50 for non-members plus and additional postage charge PER ORDER[/B][/COLOR][/CENTER][/size]
> 
> ...


Please remember to add postage to any orders: http://www.gtr.co.uk/products-68-toView_129-post_3.html


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Got mine thanks. I like the fact that you can peel the stamps off and reuse them on your own parcels:chuckle:


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> Please remember to add postage to any orders: http://www.gtr.co.uk/products-68-toView_129-post_3.html


Saw someone buy some calendars then go back and buy the postage , eh ...


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That would of been me, I ordered the Calendar, then PM'd Paul Creed stating i've been undercharged, he then directed me to the Postage section of the shop. Sorted.

Sorry for any inconvenience caused


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

Ordered mine


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Bajie said:


> Saw someone buy some calendars then go back and buy the postage , eh ...


And me, allthough i`d just watched a video of a chap spinning at Spa :chuckle: and didn`t read the instructions properly as i had a tear or 2 in my eyes.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Me too, LOL at Hodgie :chuckle:


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

markyboy.1967 said:


> Mine turned up as well and im Mr January:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :chuckle: Again many thanks it will look superb on my garage wall...



I got mine for my birthday, but it was a double present,....... I am Mr June!!!!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :smokin: :smokin: 

Great job once again Paul!!!!:bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

:clap:


Scott said:


> I got mine for my birthday, but it was a double present,....... I am Mr June!!!!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :smokin: :smokin:
> 
> Great job once again Paul!!!!:bowdown1: :bowdown1:


As above paul your pics are as ever superb - (Thanks for the time spent doing May - The first Stagea on the Calender ? :wavey: )


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Just got it in the post this morning and it looks fantastic, well done to everyone involved :clap:


----------



## lonewolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Just got mine this morning - awesome work. Thanks to everyone involved with creating it. 

Just one note though... if you're sending out more in the post it may be an idea to write "Please do not bend" on it as our postie just rolled it up and stuffed it through the box. Couple of heavy encyclopedias on it overnight and its ok now though.

Thanks Again!!

Tim


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> AVERAGE POSTMAN IS AS THICK AS SHIT!


Have to agree mate :nervous: 

Managed to roll it the other way and secured it with a lacky band, 

24 hours later and its flat :clap: 

Thanx once again to all those involved :bowdown1:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Posty must have pinched my 2 .. LOL !


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Mine hit the mat this morning*

After a small diversion via my old address.

Another quality production, superb job Paul.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Made it on July, well my old car now and managed to get a tasty Hakosuka
for December. I cannot wait until the new year comes around. Thanks Paul C.,
Paul Creed that is!


----------



## Hacker (Dec 21, 2006)

*Excellent Job With The Calendar Peeps*

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Not had mine yet but to be fair, I did only pay for it on thursday.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Got mine today, thanks a lot.
But the damned ost b*tch folded it!!! 
NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
Gotta try to get the scrambles out now.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Ditto, my ****ing postie folded mine too!

But like the kind gentleman I am, I handed it to my mam for when she goes to see santa so he can wrap it up for me, so I didn't even get to see it! 

Please, DON'T POST PICS!!! lol


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

ive not opened mine yet, Fiance's getting it for Christmas. lol

hope my trophy wasn't in there?!?!?!

mook


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

'least i'm not the only one!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Got my 2 calendars this morning...thanks guys.

Just like to add, to all of those who contributed - what a fantastic job you've done. The photo's are fantastic and the calendar presentation is superb. A real credit to the GTR OC.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

My calendars arrived unharmed today:thumbsup: 
A big thanks to all involved in making this fantastic work of art.

Terje.


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Yep, arrived yesterday, fantastic job by all involved :thumbsup:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*We only have 12 left - so if you want one you'd better order it now!!!!!!*


----------



## Pez301 (May 29, 2007)

i've got mine 

thanks, it's very nice on my wall


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

I've ordered one but not received it yet


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

If it was ordered within the last seven days it was posted this week so may not have arrived yet. Yours was one of these Phil.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

oops - down to last half dozen


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

Hope mine was 1 of this weeks John


----------



## (00\skyline/00) (Feb 23, 2007)

Very unhappy because i ordered mine a long time ago, now its nearly Christmas i still aint got my calender yet:bawling:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

To the following people:
Steve Dampier
Adrian Watson

- you need to pay postage before we can deliver your calendars. Please check the shop again as full details are here


----------



## Al_Star (Aug 22, 2007)

received mine this morning:thumbsup:


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

they'll be gone any minute 
good I placed my order in time


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Wow, it doesn't half look good on my wall  wierd how the 1st car featured nearly duplicates my username...


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

(00\skyline/00) said:


> Very unhappy because i ordered mine a long time ago, now its nearly Christmas i still aint got my calender yet:bawling:


Andy,

Yours was posted on 12 December. Can you let me know if it has arrived yet?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

got mine on Christmas day. well chuffed, apart from the giant green fridge halfway through 

mook


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Skyline*



L14M0 said:


> Wow, it doesn't half look good on my wall  wierd how the 1st car featured nearly duplicates my username...



Thought you would like that when you saw it..:chuckle: Only a few more days for me to wait until i put mine up on the wall and can stare at the car for a full month..:smokin:


----------



## Andy_H_GTR (Aug 16, 2007)

i ordered mine in november and am still waiting for it to arrive or maybe the postman has it on his wall instead of mine .is now new years eve still waiting


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Andy,

Yours was posted on 11 December, as part of the first batch. I will check again and see hat I can find out


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

I got mine  It looks good on my wall


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I got mine when i was home last week, big thanks :clap: well done to those who took the great pictures and to Sue and Paul for making another stunning piece of work:thumbsup:


----------



## (00\skyline/00) (Feb 23, 2007)

Fuggles said:


> Andy,
> 
> Yours was posted on 12 December. Can you let me know if it has arrived yet?



Thanks for your reply Fuggles but i still aint got mine yet. what is gona happen now?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Andy,

Yours was posted on 11 December also.


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

Got mine finally,muchos gracias, a quick 'iron' under some phonebooks and all is well, another addition to my CV


----------



## Undutched (Sep 29, 2006)

Can't wait to get mine. I'll have to drive a good bit to pick it up, but I know it's well worth it


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

YAY!!! Finally got mine so thankyou very much.
....bloody post service!


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

*I'm so sad  because I ordered mine a long time ago 

I've ordered 4 but not received it yet :bawling: *


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Please check your email and PMs


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

saw a one the other day, look realy good, especialy Miss OCTOBER  

any left ? would like one for the office wall


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

No, sorry all sold


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

bugger


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

got one :clap: , many thanks. it will always be october this year in the garage :chuckle:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Andy W said:


> got one :clap: , many thanks. it will always be october this year in the garage :chuckle:


One of my favourites too, especially as i took the photos:thumbsup:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I'm going away for a couple of days, so I thought I'd flip my calender over to May a few days early.

What did I find? Some kind of chaved up YTS plumbers van!

lol


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 


Don't think Mr RSVFOUR will be too happy with that comment Moley :chuckle:


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

I think he may be joking lol but if not and thats his opinion no problem 

Anyway its first time Ive heard a Nismo bodykit chavin something up


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

:chuckle:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Damn nice photos of it though :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

That's what I like about you Paul ... your modesty :chuckle:


----------

